# Transcribing Resources For DAW Arrangements?



## Simeon (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I am wondering if anyone can point me to someone who can take an arrangement I have produced and transcribe it for an orchestra or ensemble?
I can provide the audio and possibly produce some sort of standard MIDI file reduction.

Here is an example of what I would like to have transcribed.
Thanks everyone.

Living Waters, Instrumental


----------

